# router bits for picture frames



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

which bits to use for picture frames. carl


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Carl

There are loads of them. Plus you can use two or more in combination. And frames can be made-up by combining two or more pieces of timber. The most obvious starters would be something like cove or ball-nose bits, ovolo or round-over bits and beads. And that's before you start on specialist architrave and picture frame moulding bits. The choice is (seemingly) endless

Regards

Phil


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Phil P said:


> Hi Carl
> 
> There are loads of them. Plus you can use two or more in combination. And frames can be made-up by combining two or more pieces of timber. The most obvious starters would be something like cove or ball-nose bits, ovolo or round-over bits and beads. And that's before you start on specialist architrave and picture frame moulding bits. The choice is (seemingly) endless
> 
> ...


Hi Phil I tried to order bits from Wealden but they flatly refused to supply me here in South Africa tried to plead with them but to no avail. carl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Carl if check through my uploads I know I posted 1 or 2 pics of frames. One for sure was made with a 3/8" bullnose and the rest of the profile was with several sizes of ball nose bits just like Phil suggested. I copied a pattern I saw at a framing shop that wanted $25/ft for it. I had a homemade horizontal router setup though and it proved very handy for making frames. 

Elite Tools in Canada have a picture frame set and Yonnico (also doing business as Precision Bits) does too. Both are decent quality budget priced bits and they might ship to you.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*picture frame bits*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> Carl if check through my uploads I know I posted 1 or 2 pics of frames. One for sure was made with a 3/8" bullnose and the rest of the profile was with several sizes of ball nose bits just like Phil suggested. I copied a pattern I saw at a framing shop that wanted $25/ft for it. I had a homemade horizontal router setup though and it proved very handy for making frames.
> 
> Elite Tools in Canada have a picture frame set and Yonnico (also doing business as Precision Bits) does too. Both are decent quality budget priced bits and they might ship to you.


Hi Chuck thanks for the heads up on those bits will e mail them. regards carl


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

carl.p said:


> Hi Phil I tried to order bits from Wealden but they flatly refused to supply me here in South Africa tried to plead with them but to no avail. carl


Hi Carl

It wasn't so much Wealden in particular I was suggesting, more the cutter profiles, which should in the main be found locally (although I don't know the ZA market, so that may not be the case). I Googled "picture frame profiles" and came up with a whole slew of images for picture frame profiles from which it is possible to drill down and dissect the mouldings into individual cutter profiles

There are some fantastic "composite" mouldings on the net made-up from separate pieces of timber (often with a rebate to hide the join) such as this one of weathered cedar, redwood and long leaf pine (outside to inside):










There's also an interesting article on the American Woodworker on using the table saw to make mouldings

I know that the bigger mouldings can require a spindle moulder (shaper) but there are a lot of possibilities (probably too many!) with the router

Regards

Phil


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Carl
Take a look at this video, and see if it helps.
How to make a simple picture frame using a woodworking router(Steve Ramsey)
http://youtu.be/RmyytuR-iVE.
regards


----------



## andreb (May 31, 2015)

Phil P said:


> Hi Carl
> 
> ..... And that's before you start on specialist architrave and "picture frame moulding bits". The choice is (seemingly) endless
> 
> ...




All those special picture frame bits are 1/2" shank, i have been noticing that majority of the intricate bits are 1/2" shank, is it possible to get them in 1/4", i recently bought a makita 700w 1/4" hand held router. Also is it too difficult to do the intricate style with hand held router, even if it has the assisted bearing.

Thanks guys, i need to make about 200 frames in the quickest / easiest way with out the $$$$

Regards


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

andreb said:


> Thanks guys, i need to make about 200 frames in the quickest / easiest way with out the $$$$
> 
> Regards


If you have to make that many frames think about coming up with a simpler design that requires minimal machining.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Carl might check here
Yonico 18322 Complete Picture Frame Making Router Bit Set with 1/2-Inch Shank - - Amazon.com


----------



## andreb (May 31, 2015)

I'm talking about all the intricate bits, they seem to be 1/2" shank, has anyone else noticed this aswell, or more experienced with this?


----------

